# Price negotiability?



## drtse (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi,

I've set my eyes on a Larrivee D-03 and am wondering what you experiences have been with negotiating a lower price than the ticketed/sticker price at stores like 12th fret, The Art Music Store, L&M or any other establishment.

Thanks for your help... looking to get my hands on that sweet Larri soon.

K


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

drtse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've set my eyes on a Larrivee D-03 and am wondering what you experiences have been with negotiating a lower price than the ticketed/sticker price at stores like 12th fret, The Art Music Store, L&M or any other establishment.
> 
> ...


Find out how much the US stores are selling the guitar for, and negotiate the deal from there. Otherwise, keep an eye on ebay, TGP and other sites; perhaps you'll find a used one at a better price.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

*be nice*

hey drtse, welcome aboard.In my opinion most big stores are currently very competitive in thier prices, but phone around and if you hear a lower price somewhere and you want a closer store to match it, quote them the others price.Also I think its better to NOT slag the guitar but to say nicely that the price is just a bit more than you have a ask NICELY if they could save you 10% or so.You get more bees with honey than SH##, and no one likes a smart ass.IM from Victoria but have bought 3 guitars from folkway music in Guelph and they are are Larrivee dealer who are great with service and set ups and will quote you $ by phone.L&M will give free set up with purchase and have a good return policy as well.Most importantly play as many as you can and pick a good one.Best of luck from Van Island "The Left Coast"


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*negotiate*

There is always room to negotiate the price to a certain extent, I know some makers have a non-negiation built into their price and that the sellers cannot sell below a set limit with-out loosing the privallage of selling their instruments, however I would think that it could be a lot easier to ask them for their very best price and if you find its not good enough then walk away and keep looking, they might decide to try and work with you, so the best of luck no matter what you do.Ship


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

There's Almost always room to negotiate at bigger stores. treat it kinda like buying a car. just, like said above, dont be an ass about it.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Insulted at Mountain Music - Hamilton*

Three years ago, I made a reasonable cash offer on something. I have purchased many instruments and supplies from the store (Mountain Music) in the past, both at their old and new locations.

A young-ish clerk (with purple hair) told me, *"If you can't afford it, don't buy it!" .* I was quite insulted. I left and bought the same instrument at another store the same day. I've never been back to Mountain Music, and have retold this story many times .

I believe it's fair to make an offer, especially if you have cash in hand, ready for immediate purchase. It's also fair for the seller to say, "No. thank you."

However, treating customers rudely hurts businesses in the long run.


----------



## robert87 (Dec 6, 2007)

This looks like a good deal. http://guelph.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...rrivee-D-03-acoustic-guitar-W0QQAdIdZ31471320


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I know people don't like the idea of the big chain stores and I can see why. But from my experiences buying from them, you can talk them down on items. A lot of people just don't even try. It's always worth asking.


----------

